# Jb



## Caciottina (8 Agosto 2015)

Facciamoci le confessioni porche dai..


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2015)

Mi piace la nutella.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi piace la nutella.


a me no... -.-
ma dai...dai. io ti dico cose tipo che voglio che mi sculacci e mi mordi...
no?
da su che assieme a te invecchia pure la fanstasia
dobbiamo dare una risvegliata al nostro rapporto


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2015)

Vai.


----------

